# Probleme mit Radon Griffen - Austauschaktion



## Radon-Bikes (8. August 2011)

Liebe Radon-Forumsteilnehmer,

an dieser Stelle möchten wir uns für die Abnutzungsprobleme der Radongriffe, die durch eine weiche Gummimischung aufgetreten sind, entschuldigen. Um die dadurch kürzere Lebendauer auszugleichen, bieten wir allen Kunden, die unter vermehrter Abnutzung leiden, an dieser Stelle an, kostenlos ein zweites Paar Griffe zuzuschicken.
Wir haben die Griffe erneut geprüft. Eine Gefahr geht von diesen nicht aus, es tritt lediglich eine schnellere Abnutzung auf.
Alte Griffe können also problemlos solange gefahren werden, bis diese verschlissen sind.
Alle Kunden, die ein zweites paar Griffe benötigen bitte wir eine Mail mit folgendem Inhalt an die u.a. Mail-Adresse zu schicken.

*1. Name
2. Die Rechnungsnummer des entsprechenden Rades
*
Bitte an die Mail-Adresse:  *[email protected]*

Wir bitten um einige Tage Geduld. Die neuen Griffe befinden sich im Zulauf.

Ihr Radon Team


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (9. August 2011)

Hallo Radon-Team,

ich begrüße die Aktion sehr. Meine Griffe hatten schon nach der ersten längeren Tour Abnutzungserscheinungen.

Handelt es sich bei den Austauschgriffen um dasselbe Modell, nur mit anderer Gummimischung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Keks_nascher (9. August 2011)

Fahre derzeit zwar kein Radon. Aber so ein Service ist wirklich lobenswert !


----------



## siga (9. August 2011)

Meine Griffe lösen sich nach 3 mal fahren auch in Luft auf. 

Zu dem Service kann man echt den  geben.


Bin mal auf die "besseren" Griffe gespannt.

mfg tobias


----------



## DannyCalifornia (12. August 2011)

Das lob ich mir total! Meine haben auch nach 20km schon angefangen sich aufzulösen. War schon auf der Suche nach neuen, hab nur bisher noch keine schönen gefunden. Bin ich ja mal gespannt auf die Neuen 

Vielen dank und großes Lob an der Stelle


----------



## internetsurfer (13. August 2011)

Ich kann diesen schnellen und unkomplizierten Service auch nur loben. Hatte nach ca. 100km fahrt schon starken abrieb trotz bikehandschuhen. Als Ersatz habe ich mir die syntace screw on bestellt. Diese kann ich sehr empfehlen.


----------



## Nasenbremser (14. August 2011)

Ich glaube dann werde ich mich auch einmal an Euch wenden.
Denn meine Griffe haben ebenfalls relativ schnell Abnutzungserscheinungen gezeigt.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (15. August 2011)

Es handelt sich bei den Austauschgriffen um gleichwertige Schraubgriffe eines anderen Herstellers. Natürlich wäre es keine Lösung die gleichen Griffe zum Austauch zu schicken.


----------



## Mahe5 (15. August 2011)

Bekommen die neu ausgelieferten Fahrräder automatisch die neuen Griffe oder muss man die extra "bestellen"??


----------



## Radon-Bikes (15. August 2011)

Noch eine kleine Zusatzinfo:
Eigentlich wollten wir gar keine Umstände machen und die Ersatzgriffe einfach an Euch rausschicken. Wir benötigen aber ca. 10 Paar der abgenutzten Griffe, um eine Problemanalyse durchzuführen und dafür zu sorgen, daß dieses Problem nicht mehr vorkommt. Wir werden darum einige von Euch anschreiben und bitten uns die Griffe zurückzuschicken. Dazu könnt Ihr natürlich die mitgeschickten Warenrücklieferscheine benutzen, sodaß es für Euch kostenlos ist.
Wir hoffen auf Euer Verständnis. Die Mühe dient dazu unsere Produkte auch in der Zukunft weiter zu verbessern.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (15. August 2011)

Mahe5 schrieb:


> Bekommen die neu ausgelieferten Fahrräder automatisch die neuen Griffe oder muss man die extra "bestellen"??



Im Einzelfall kann es vielleicht noch vorkommen, daß die alten Griffe verbaut sind. Es ist auch so, daß das Abnutzungsproblem nicht bei allen Griffen vorkommt, wir diese also nicht von aussen unterscheiden können. Eigentlich sollten die neuen Räder aber dieses Problem nicht mehr aufweisen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blitzlichtbim (18. August 2011)

habe heute ne mail bekommen, das ich bitte ins Radon center nach Bonn kommen soll, da ich das Rad ja auch da gekauft habe .

   250km wegen bissl Gummi


----------



## Radon-Bikes (19. August 2011)

Blitzlichtbim schrieb:


> habe heute ne mail bekommen, das ich bitte ins Radon center nach Bonn kommen soll, da ich das Rad ja auch da gekauft habe .
> 
> 250km wegen bissl Gummi



Wir bitte um Verständnis, da wir nur anhand der Originalrechnung die Griffe ersetzen können. Der Austausch wird drauf dokumentiert, da sonst mit jeder Rechnung ja unbegrenzt Griffe nachgeholt werden können. Im Versand wird die Austauschaktion direkt vom Warenwirtschaftssystem erfasst. Hier ist eine Vorlage der Originalrechnung natürlich nicht nötig. 
Es ist natürlich klar, daß sich dafür keine solch lange fahrt lohnt, im Regelfall kaufen die weiter entfernten Kunden jedoch über den Versand. Einzige Möglichkeit, wie wir Ihnen weiterhelfen können ist, Sie schicken die Originalrechnung per Post. Wir senden Diese dann zusammen mit den neuen Griffen zurück. dazu bitte Kontakt mit den Kollegen unter der o.g. Mailadresse aufnehmen.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (19. August 2011)

Eine ganz aktuelle Info von der Griffe Front:
Die überarbeiteten Radon Schraubgriffe werden noch etwas auf sich warten lassen. Da wir aber keinen Kunden so lange im Regen stehen lassen möchten, haben wir begonnen als Übergangslösung Profilegriffe zu schicken. Zusätzlich gibt's dann die überarbeiteten Griffe auch noch automatisch nach Hause, sobald die da sind.
Wir werden niemanden vergessen.


----------



## Blitzlichtbim (19. August 2011)

Habe heute mit einer Dame Telefoniert, die mir sagte, ich solle die alten Griffe und die original Rechnung einschicken.
Ist ja schön und gut , aber was mache ich dann ohne Griffen, während die weg sind.
Sorry, aber Service ist was anderes


----------



## spooky1701 (20. August 2011)

Du hast deine wenigstens noch! Meine sind schon in der Tonne gelandet und ich kann nix zurückschicken


----------



## Nasenbremser (20. August 2011)

spooky1701 schrieb:


> Du hast deine wenigstens noch! Meine sind schon in der Tonne gelandet und ich kann nix zurückschicken


Hmm, nicht so schön.

Radon Mail:


> Eigentlich wollten wir gar keine Umstände machen und die Ersatzgriffe einfach rausschicken. Wir benötigen aber ca. 10 Paar der abgenutzten Griffe, um eine Problemanalyse durchzuführen und dafür zu sorgen, daß dieses Problem nicht mehr vorkommt. Wir bitten Sie daher darum, uns die alten Griffe in nächster Zeit zurück zu schicken. Dazu können Sie natürlich die dem Rad beigelegten Warenrücklieferscheine nutzen, sodaß es kostenlos ist. Wir hoffen auf Ihr Verständnis. Die Mühe dient dazu unsere Produkte auch in der Zukunft weiter zu verbessern.


Tja, ich bin mir nicht so ganz sicher ob ich den Rücksendeschein vom Fahrrad noch habe. 
Da ich das Rad eigentlich behalten wollte ist der Schein wahrscheinlich schon in die Tonne geflogen. 
Aber ich habe die Hoffnung das Ihr den Griffen einen Schein beigelegt habt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (20. August 2011)

Blitzlichtbim schrieb:


> Habe heute mit einer Dame Telefoniert, die mir sagte, ich solle die alten Griffe und die original Rechnung einschicken.
> Ist ja schön und gut , aber was mache ich dann ohne Griffen, während die weg sind.
> Sorry, aber Service ist was anderes



bei mir kam eine Email an:

_Eigentlich wollten wir gar keine Umstände machen und die Ersatzgriffe
einfach rausschicken. Wir benötigen aber ca. 10 Paar der abgenutzten Griffe, um eine Problemanalyse durchzuführen und dafür zu sorgen, daß dieses Problem nicht mehr vorkommt. Wir bitten Sie daher darum, uns die alten Griffe *in nächster Zeit zurück zu schicken*. Dazu können Sie natürlich die dem Rad beigelegten Warenrücklieferscheine nutzen, sodaß es kostenlos ist.
Wir hoffen auf IhrVerständnis. Die Mühe dient dazu unsere Produkte auch in der Zukunft weiter zu verbessern._

Werde es machen wenn die neue Griffe da sind, wenn dort ein Warenrücklieferschein beigelegt ist. Habe die Versandbestätigung der Austauschgriffe schon bekommen.


----------



## DannyCalifornia (21. August 2011)

Wie issn das, hab am 12.8. ne e-mail geschrieben, bislang weder ne Antwort, noch ne Bestätigung oder Griffe oder sonst was erhalten. Soll ich nochmal eine schreiben, ist das untergegangen? Oder gibts als Antwort nur ne Versandbestätigung, sobald die Griffe raus gehen?


----------



## Deleted 207790 (22. August 2011)

Klasse Sache mit der Austauschaktion. Dann werd ich euch auch mal ne Mail schicken sobald ich meine Rechnung wieder finde


----------



## DannyCalifornia (22. August 2011)

Hat sich erledigt, meine vorläufigen Austauschgriffe sind heut gekommen  Vom Profil her usw sind se eig ganz gut. Bin mal gespannt, ob sie an Ort und Stelle bleiben, weils halt keine zum Schrauben, sondern nur gesteckte sind. Aber es kommen ja dann eh noch welche


----------



## internetsurfer (22. August 2011)

meine profilgriffe sind auch heute angekommen. klasse service. griffe machen einen guten eindruck für die übergangszeit bis es neue gibt.Danke!


----------



## DannyCalifornia (25. August 2011)

Steht schon fest, wie die neuen Griffe aussehen werden? Also werden sie vom Profil her gleich sein, wie die alten, nur mit ner anderen Gummimischung? Oder werdens ganz andere?

Gleichwertig ist leider n relativ dehnbarer Begriff ^^


----------



## Mahe5 (26. August 2011)

hi hab mal ne frage, hab mein Zr Race 8 jetzt und daran waren diese Griffe:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1173/a338/screw-on-gripz-moto-mtb-griffe-schwarz.html?mfid=93

waren das die griffe mit den problemen oder sind das schon "neue"?


----------



## DannyCalifornia (26. August 2011)

Das waren andere


----------



## Radon-Bikes (30. August 2011)

Mahe5 schrieb:


> hi hab mal ne frage, hab mein Zr Race 8 jetzt und daran waren diese Griffe:
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1173/a338/screw-on-gripz-moto-mtb-griffe-schwarz.html?mfid=93
> 
> waren das die griffe mit den problemen oder sind das schon "neue"?




Die Syntace-Griffe waren nicht betroffen. Nur die Radon Schraubgriffe.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (30. August 2011)

Die Syntace-Griffe des ZR Race waren nicht betroffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlorianDue (1. September 2011)

vielleicht bin ich blind. Ich hab ein Slide AM, ein ED , aber auf beiden Rechnung finde ich keine Rechnungsnummer.

Wie kann ich denn die neuen Griffe dann bekommen?


----------



## djj1965 (2. September 2011)

Ich habe das gleiche Problem mit der Rechnung. Ich habe zwar eine Mail geschickt und die Abbuchungsbelege eingescannt und mitgeschickt, aber nirgendwo eine Rechnungsnummer gefunden. Ich habe aber auch noch keine Antwort erhalten. 
Schade!


----------



## Deleted 207790 (2. September 2011)

Ich hab die Belegnummer welche auf der Rechnung steht mit angegeben. 2 Tage später hatte ich die vorrübergehenden Ersatzgriffe mit der Post bekommen.


----------



## Backflash (6. September 2011)

Habt Ihr schon einen ungefähren Termin wann die richtigen Griffe kommen?


----------



## Deleted 207790 (26. September 2011)

Gibts mittlerweile schon neue Infos ?


----------



## kevinphillip (27. September 2011)

Wo steht bitter die belegnummer,habe vor einem monat geschrieben aber bis jetzt keine antwort,vielleicht haben die nicht mit soviel gerechnet..das sie es einfach einschlafen lassen.


----------



## Micha1848 (29. September 2011)

welche Räder aus welchem Zeitraum sind denn betroffen?


----------



## stay_different (30. September 2011)

Micha1848 schrieb:


> welche Räder aus welchem Zeitraum sind denn betroffen?



also die griffe an meinem vor drei tagen gelieferten stage sind auch betroffen... obwohl das problem seit über nem monat bei radon bekannt ist. schon komisch...

mal sehen, mail mit belegnummer (steht ganz oben rechts auf der rechnung - unterm radon logo) ging eben raus...

hoffen wir mal auf ein gutes ende!


----------



## SouzA (2. Oktober 2011)

CRxflo schrieb:


> vielleicht bin ich blind. Ich hab ein Slide AM,  ein ED , aber auf beiden Rechnung finde ich keine Rechnungsnummer.
> 
> Wie kann ich denn die neuen Griffe dann bekommen?



Welche Griffe hast du denn am Slide?
Eigentlich sind da die Syntace dran... und die sollen nicht betroffen sein.

cya
SouzA


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jan-Paul (4. Oktober 2011)

bei mir war Radon fix und habe diese temporär bekommen


----------



## DannyCalifornia (4. Oktober 2011)

Die hab ich auch schon gekriegt. Hatte sie ca. 5h dran. Als ich wieder daheim war, war das aller erste, was ich getan hab (noch bevor ich duschen gegangen bin), wieder die alten kaputten Griffe dran zu machen... Die Dinger da sind ja nur ******** ^^ Haben sich bei mir irgendwann mal während der Tour angefangen zu drehen und ab da bei jeder kleinsten Belastung verdreht


----------



## alexanderZ (9. Oktober 2011)

lenker saubermachen, haarspray in den griff, und dann schnell druff... hält bombe, bis die neuen griffe da sind


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (9. Oktober 2011)

Ganz ehrlich bezweifel ich, dass wirklich nochmal andere Griffe kommen. 

Vielleicht könnte sich ja Radon hier mal melden und den Stand der Dinge mal näher bringen.


----------



## Cerina (11. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin euch etwas enttäuscht über die Aktion. Zwei Mails anRadon geschickt und keine Reaktion darauf.


----------



## FallobstFN (11. Oktober 2011)

Auf meine Mail habe ich auch keine Antwort bekommen.
Habe dann einfach angerufen und mir wurde freundlich mitgeteilt, dass meine Griffe sofort verschickt werden.
Am nächsten Tag waren die Griffe dann auch tatsächlich da.

Also vielleicht einfach mal durchklingeln und fragen was Sache ist.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alexanderZ (11. Oktober 2011)

ihr seid enttäuscht, dass ein hersteller gratis griffe an alle kunden versendet, die sich melden? seid doch froh, dass mal jemand von sich aus etwas verbessert, und meckert nicht hier auch noch rum...

manchen leuten kann man nichts rechtmachen... gebts halt 15 euro aus, wenns euch so wichtig ist


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (12. Oktober 2011)

ich habe eh andere Griffe schon seit ich das Bike habe...es geht hier letzendlich darum, das Radon was verspricht und es dann (wie es scheint) im Sande verlaufen lässt und die, die darauf gebaut haben mit, meiner Meinung nach, mit billigeren Griffen abspeist werden. Eine kleine Meldung von Radon wie der stand nun aussieht wäre mehr als wünschenswert.

Und ich göaube auch du wärst enttäuscht wenn du auf die Griffe warten würdest.

Ich bin sonst rundum mit dem Service von Radon zufrieden.


----------



## Cerina (12. Oktober 2011)

Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich bin nicht enttäuscht über die Aktion. Meine Enttäuschung bezieht sich auf die fehlende Reaktion auf Mails. Wenn man eine solche Aktion startet sollte man sie auch durchziehen.


----------



## siga (16. Oktober 2011)

Ich warte auch noch auf die Griffe. Diese "übergangslösung" die ich zugeschickt bekommen habe, kommt gar nicht erst ans rad.

Werde mir wohl andere griffe kaufen müssen. Hoffe dass radon noch was ordentliches verschickt.

mfg


----------



## Nasenbremser (16. Oktober 2011)

Ich denke nicht das Radon die Aktion im Sande verlaufen lassen wird.
Seid ein wenig geduldig und alles wird gut.


----------



## Patensen (16. Oktober 2011)

Nasenbremser schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht das Radon die Aktion im Sande verlaufen lassen wird.
> Seid ein wenig geduldig und alles wird gut.


 
Eine kurze Zwischeninfo würde sicher einen besseren Eindruck hinterlassen ...


----------



## Radon-Bikes (27. Oktober 2011)

Die neuen, endgültigen Austauschgriffe werden voraussichtlich in der zweiten Novemberhälfte an alle, die an der Austauschaktion teilgenommen haben, versendet werden können. 
Zwischenzeitlich hat die Urachenforschung ergeben, daß der Gummi einer Charge der 2011er Radon-Schraubgriffe mit einem fehlerhaften Kleber auf die Kunstoffschale aufgebracht worden ist. Dadurch wurde der Gummi weicher und es kam zu den vermehrten Verschleißerscheinungen. Wir danken nochmal allen, die Ihre alten Griffe eingesendet haben, damit wir die Ursache finden konnten.


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (4. November 2011)

Habe heute die Versandbestätigung der neuen Griffe bekommen. Laut Lieferschein *Cube -Velo* Griffe....ich bin gespannt


----------



## Backflash (5. November 2011)

Dito..
Hab ich auch grad erhalten. Nun heißt es abwarten.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (5. November 2011)

Gestern am Freitag, 4.11. sind die neuen Radon Schraubgriffe für die Saison 2012 eingetroffen. Wir haben unmittelbar damit begonnen diese an alle, die die alten Griffe reklamiert haben, rauszuschicken. Es kann also jeder in der kommenden Woche mit dem eintreffen der neuen (endgültigen) Austauschgriffe rechnen.
Wer kommende Woche noch keine Griffe haben sollte, kann gerne jederzeit eine Mail an [email protected] schicken und nachfragen.
Wir bitten nochmal die Wartezeit zu entschuldigen, da wir erst sicher sein mussten woran das Problem lag. So konnten wir zunächst nur die vorrübergehenden Ersatzgriffe schicken. Zum Glück hat sich herausgestellt, daß nur eine relativ kleine Charge der letztjährigen Griffe betroffen war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mi2g (5. November 2011)

Hallo

Habe heute ein Stage 5.0 bestellt. Ich nehme an dieses wird mit den korrekten Griffen geliefert werden?

Gruss mi2g


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (7. November 2011)

Heute kamen die ersatzgriffe an. Optisch die gleichen wie vorher.


----------



## siga (7. November 2011)

TaT-2-Junkie schrieb:


> Heute kamen die ersatzgriffe an. Optisch die gleichen wie vorher.




Dito. Mal sehen wie lange die halten.


mfg


----------



## silverdiver (7. November 2011)

TaT-2-Junkie schrieb:


> Heute kamen die ersatzgriffe an. Optisch die gleichen wie vorher.




Das scheint ja auch Sinn der Aktion zu sein, tausche alten gegen neuen Griff... Und nen Unterschied in der Gummimischung kann man meistens ja eher schlecht sehen


----------



## kevinphillip (8. November 2011)

Danke radon griffe. Sind echt cool.


----------



## internetsurfer (17. November 2011)

Meine sind auch da. Die Riffelung(diese kleinen Pyramiden) sind etwas größer. Habe sie sofort draufgemacht, top Grip.


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (17. November 2011)

Bei mir liegen sie im Regal, da ich mir neue geholt habe und die erstmal weiter nutzen werde.

Wäre aber gut wenn ihr berichtet wie sich die Austauschgriffe im Dauereinsatz bewähren.


----------



## illegut (28. Dezember 2011)

Ganz weg scheint da Problem noch nicht zu sein.
Nach der ersten kleinen Testrunde von 20 Km sehen die Griffe an meinem Stage 5.0 auch schon ganz schön "löcherig" aus.
Hoffe, die Sache wird immer noch so kulant behandelt.


----------



## mr.clever (28. Dezember 2011)

illegut schrieb:


> Ganz weg scheint da Problem noch nicht zu sein.
> Nach der ersten kleinen Testrunde von 20 Km sehen die Griffe an meinem Stage 5.0 auch schon ganz schön "löcherig" aus.
> Hoffe, die Sache wird immer noch so kulant behandelt.



Würde mich der Frage anschließen, da die Griffe von meinem ZR Team von 09.2011 ebenfalls erste Löcher aufweisen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DannyCalifornia (28. Dezember 2011)

Hm, seid ihr mittlerweile eigentlich alle versorgt? Ich damals die Übergangsgriffe gekriegt, aber die Austauschgriffe sind noch nicht da


----------



## Jan-Paul (29. Dezember 2011)

einfach nochmal anschreiben bei mir haben sie es auch erst nach meinem Hinweis geschickt.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (29. Dezember 2011)

DannyCalifornia schrieb:


> Hm, seid ihr mittlerweile eigentlich alle versorgt? Ich damals die Übergangsgriffe gekriegt, aber die Austauschgriffe sind noch nicht da



Bitte bei unserer Rekla melden. 02225-8888140


----------



## Radon-Bikes (29. Dezember 2011)

mr.clever schrieb:


> Würde mich der Frage anschließen, da die Griffe von meinem ZR Team von 09.2011 ebenfalls erste Löcher aufweisen.



Bitte darüber mit unserer Rekla sprechen. 02225-8888140


----------



## illegut (10. Januar 2012)

Am 05.01. angerufen und heute sind die neuen Griffe angekommen.
Danke dafür


----------



## mr.clever (10. Januar 2012)

illegut schrieb:


> Am 05.01. angerufen und heute sind die neuen Griffe angekommen.
> Danke dafür



Ich hab es per mail probiert, leider bis heute ohne Antwort. Dann werde ich wohl auch mal morgen zum Hörer greifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papperlapapp (10. Januar 2012)

Dito...warte seit Ende November, aber ich hatte auch nen reklamierten Flaschenhalter...Vielleicht kommt es ja irgendwann zusammen


----------



## illegut (14. Januar 2012)

Die am Anfang genannte Mailadresse erhält keinen Support mehr (habe einfach mal bei der Rekla angerufen).
Nach Rücksprache mit dem MA habe ich ihm eine E-Mail mit Foto und Rechnungsnummer etc. geschickt.
Klappte problemlos


----------



## Motorradcarson (17. Januar 2012)

Erstmal saubere Lösung des Problems. Lob an den Kundendienst von Radon. Überhaupt bin ich mit der Beratung und der Qualität meines Team 7.0 super zufrieden, bis auf die Griffe eben... Habe es am 07.01.2012 geliefert bekommen und trotz Handschuhen ( braucht man ja auch wirklich bei den Temperaturen) war die Abnutzung nach 80 Km sehr deutlich zu sehen. Hätte mir bald neue Griffe gekauft, aber mit der Kulanzregelung bin ich sehr zufrieden.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## DannyCalifornia (21. Januar 2012)

So, hab noch ne e-mail geschrieben (hatte keine Zeit anzurufen) und meine Griffe sind ziemlich schnell gekommen  Hab sie zwar noch nich ausgepackt, aber finds super, dass das geklappt hat


----------



## mr.clever (21. Januar 2012)

DannyCalifornia schrieb:


> So, hab noch ne e-mail geschrieben (hatte keine Zeit anzurufen) und meine Griffe sind ziemlich schnell gekommen  Hab sie zwar noch nich ausgepackt, aber finds super, dass das geklappt hat



An welche Adresse hast du geschrieben?


----------



## DannyCalifornia (22. Januar 2012)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Gestern am Freitag, 4.11. sind die neuen Radon Schraubgriffe für die Saison 2012 eingetroffen. Wir haben unmittelbar damit begonnen diese an alle, die die alten Griffe reklamiert haben, rauszuschicken. Es kann also jeder in der kommenden Woche mit dem eintreffen der neuen (endgültigen) Austauschgriffe rechnen.
> Wer kommende Woche noch keine Griffe haben sollte, kann gerne jederzeit eine Mail an [email protected] schicken und nachfragen.
> Wir bitten nochmal die Wartezeit zu entschuldigen, da wir erst sicher sein mussten woran das Problem lag. So konnten wir zunächst nur die vorrübergehenden Ersatzgriffe schicken. Zum Glück hat sich herausgestellt, daß nur eine relativ kleine Charge der letztjährigen Griffe betroffen war.


an die


----------

